# What do you do as a hobby when not motorhoming



## daffodil

Here is what I love doing

Taking a load of old wood and turning it into a piece of beautiful furniture










From this to this, Its an old old French Armoire (wardrobe)

Not one screw used,its all joints and dowels ,

Next job finish the top, stand it upright, fit the doors,shelves and drawers ,then about 2 days worth of polishing with a beeswax, Linseed oil and a dash of turps mixture

So what do"es anybody else like doing away from motor homing issues?


----------



## raynipper

Eating most of the time but do try and fit in some lawn mowing and grappling with the PC.

Ray.


----------



## 113016

Ray, it must be thirsty work, watching that mower going around :lol: 
Daf, one man's rubbish, is another mans gold
Myself, I eat, drink and not least, play my guitars (or try to) :lol: 
and of course, think about and plan and enjoy sex :lol:


----------



## pippin

Grath - methinks you have your list of priorities in reverse order :!:  :lol:


----------



## rosalan

Much of my free time is spent sorting out my collection of toe nail clippings into appropriate colours and sizes. You would be surprised at the variety of thicknesses related to assorted employment backgrounds. 
I am shortly putting together and labelling part of my hoard for display in an industrial setting. The previous rural exhibition went down a storm and someone almost wrote about it in the local Parish Magazine.
Otherwise I will be asleep, listening to the radio.

Alan


----------



## MEES

What free time?

Most ladies never have any...

Husbands, grandchildren, elderly parents , garden , domestic goddessing ,shopping , cooking.

We both do a little campagnology on the side.

Don't know how we managed to fit " work" in ))

Margaret


----------



## pete4x4

Off-roading with my Jeep, upsetting as many Ramblers as i can as they think they own the countryside. :wink:


----------



## acctutor

*Hobby*

Hi,

Most of my free time is spent in the workshop (garage), where I am making a 5" scale Class 4 Pacific steam locomotive. Only been doing it 10 years, and I have many more to go.

Mind you when complete it will weigh around 8 cwt and will measure approx 6 feet in length - haven't worked out yet how I am going to get it out of the garage!!!!!!

Regards

Bill & Patsy


----------



## nickoff

I work 3 days of the week. When the good wife hasn't left me with a ton of jobs on my days off I like to read, play online chess with people around the world, go out for a blast on my motorbike etc etc. Oh, and catching up with what's going on in the various Internet forums that I'm a member of 

Nick.


----------



## barryd

Extreme Ironing. 




These guys are rubbish though. I do it naked.

Dont tell Mrs D though. She wont be worried about me killing myself, I just dont want her to know I can Iron.


----------



## jonasw19

Gliding, well actually cutting grass fixing tractors n 4x4 whilst she does the flying thing


----------



## Gordonm

I seem to be spending more time rebuilding the Ducati I got 32 years ago than 'blasting' on it these days, but sometimes it can't be resisted any longer, she roars into life, the sun shines and the road calls, and the resulting grin lasts for months blinding me to the scary bank statements that reveal just how much it's cost to get on the road again this year . . .

Now suddenly it's the Ducato rather than the Ducati that's taking my time as we're preparing for our first Motorhome adventure - to Portugal in a week or so. This is our first motorhome - a Chausson 610, so the time spent on other 'hobbies' will be rather more stretched in future - the only exception being photography which has been part of my life since the age of 13, and I'm determined to get good one day so the travel will help with practice no doubt. (https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/)

Also going to try and learn the guitar again, not touched since my teenage years, and maybe try my hand at writing too. Plus there's walking and Reiki and so much other stuff including summer employment as a Medic at various Music festivals around the country with my Wife and some great friends - the only job I've ever had where the day starts with hugs and ends with the boss saying 'thank you for a job well done' (and more hugs!) Great hats available there too!

Other than that, quite a bit of my time is spent trying to turn my redundancy into early retirement - I'm way too busy to have time for the 9-5 again, just got to find a way to make the money stretch . . .

Finally, and most importantly, ENJOYING LIFE! Too many friends and family have demonstrated to us recently that it can be way too short.
Whatever your pastimes, enjoy them.


----------



## nicholsong

*Re: Hobby*



acctutor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Most of my free time is spent in the workshop (garage), where I am making a 5" scale Class 4 Pacific steam locomotive. Only been doing it 10 years, and I have many more to go.
> 
> Mind you when complete it will weigh around 8 cwt and will measure approx 6 feet in length - haven't worked out yet how I am going to get it out of the garage!!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bill & Patsy


I cannot equate 5" scale to guage. 5" to what - yard, ten feet?

Please elucidate. Thanks


----------



## raynipper

5" width of track Geoff.
i.e. 7 1/4" or 3.5".

They are model rail guages.
I guess you could devide them into 4' 8 1/2".

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel

Most of my efforts are concentrated on the Mercedes conversion, takes up an hour or so each evening and most of the weekends.

Currently getting the ceiling cladding up after the insulation was put in place, those sheets are 300mm wide but 16 feet long:










The wiring is behind there for the lighting and solar panels on top of the roof.

We are away to California on Thursday to play with our friend Tim's old cars  

Peter


----------



## 1302

Old Cars
and Guitars
I'm a poet
doncha know it.


----------



## Melly

I spend most of my time planning and counting the days off until our next trip away.
I also make a racket on the guitar and do a bit of oil and acrylic painting.


----------



## gaspode

*Re: Hobby*



> I cannot equate 5" scale to guage. 5" to what - yard, ten feet?
> 
> Please elucidate. Thanks


It's 1/12 scale Geoff.


----------



## pneumatician

Sadly my wife is ill so when I have finished my domestic chores I like to escape either into the garage or shed.

The shed contains my lathe and Aeromodelling kit ( Fairchild PT19 on the board at the moment)

The Garage contains the motorbikes, nothing special but I love em all.
BMW RS1100SE, XJ600, Enfield Bullet and a little Chinese Honda look alike that goes in the Motorhome.

Naturally I also do most of the Van maintenance myself.


----------



## suedew

Mostly at the moment trying to find a new (to us) motorhome with a garage drop down bed and 4 seatbelts, or reading, knitting or ironing, am one of those rather strange women who enjoy ironing. 


Sue

planning and organising trips is a lifestyle not a hobby


----------



## GMLS

Too many things and should rationalise them;

Squash
Road and mountain biking
Allotment - literally do the bare minimum now just to keep it ticking over
N gauge model railway, still at track laying stage
Maintaining and enjoying 1971 VW type 2 and Puck caravan
Maintaining Edwardian millstone aka our home
Appreciating fine ales
Dog walking and hiking

Try to combine as many as possible!


----------



## daffodil

Here is the finished project, It just needs cleaning then polishing and leveling

Its made out of solid Cherry Wood and the patina is amazing


----------



## betterthanatent

Our motorhome was originally purchased as a 'support " vehicle for our racing .. we have spent many years racing offshore powerboats (https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1ohXMqSwn8lQTJEdk16Z2pBblE/view?usp=sharing ) but have more recently moved to four wheels and have returned to Autograss .. (https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1ohXMqSwn8lMUZ6bnlRMVNUczg/view?usp=sharing ) who says you need to have sons to have fun ! Both of these are my daughters .. who races in the mens classes ...


----------



## betterthanatent

why does the link not work if i click on it but is fine if i "right click" and "open in new tab" ??


----------



## gaspode

> why does the link not work if i click on it but is fine if i "right click" and "open in new tab" ??


Works OK for me using Firefox - but still opens in a new tab either way.


----------



## daffodil

Here is a project I have just finished reupholstering the two green leather chairs, also re- stuffing the toy bear


----------



## Dixi

I build and fly radio controlled aircraft this one is a PANTHER it is scratch built and powered by a Behotec 130 turbine and took 18 months to build

John


----------



## daffodil

I am very impressed John,

CHAPEAU :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

Well I am quite good at doing bugger all these days, maybe practising my boozing, this is coming on quite well at the moment...

ray.


----------



## rosalan

Come on Ray.... the time for practising should be over by now, go for it if you enjoy it; booze!

Alan


----------



## Landyman

During the summer airshow season the motorhome is likely to be found alongside a Vulcan Village somewhere in England.
This time it is tucked down behind the big photo panels.



The evening before the show. Everything set up and ready to go when the invasion comes early next day.



The invasion.



Photoshoot with the aircrew and volunteer cadets.



Richard.


----------



## rosalan

A Vulcan flew very low over our house and I must tell you that our cats are not in agreement with your enthusiasm.
It did not take too long to clean up after them.

Alan


----------



## nicholsong

Dixi said:


> I build and fly radio controlled aircraft this one is a PANTHER it is scratch built and powered by a Behotec 130 turbine and took 18 months to build
> 
> John


John

That is an impressive lloking machine - congratulations.

Could you please pst a link or detail the weight/performance details of the model - V1, Vr, climb rate, cruise speed and threshold speed etc. also T/O run.

I assume it has retractable U/C and that you only operate from a hard-surface 'runway'?

Geoff


----------



## aldra

Alan

Ignore the cats, surely you have some toenail clippings to organise

geoff, too eager, much too eager

Gosh all this activity

Can you all just sit down till it passes :lol: 

I'm trying to chill  

Aldra


----------



## suedew

aldra said:


> Alan
> 
> Ignore the cats, surely you have some toenail clippings to organise
> 
> geoff, too eager, much too eager
> 
> Gosh all this activity
> 
> Can you all just sit down till it passes :lol:
> 
> I'm trying to chill
> 
> Aldra


Sandra you'll just need to join me and my G&T :lol:


----------



## Landyman

> A Vulcan flew very low over our house and I must tell you that our cats are not in agreement with your enthusiasm.
> It did not take too long to clean up after them.


She does tend to be a tad noisy at times but in the cruise she is a pussy cat.
With the wick turned up and in a power climb she always sets car alarms off and at Shoreham last year she caused a windscreen to crack. Luckily the owner is a Vulcan fan and was quite chuffed.

Richard.


----------



## aldra

Sue

I cant though I'd love to

Don't think it would mix with the White wine

When are you two coming this way???

Albert finishes his radiotherapy on Monday 

Two more months till the homones begin to subside

Hot sweats loss of muscle and a fat belly 8O 

Welcome to my world :lol: 

Scan for the melanoma end of the month

Fingers crossed we can be off

We've joined the U3A
Think we will enjoy it

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong

aldra said:


> Alan
> 
> Ignore the cats, surely you have some toenail clippings to organise
> 
> geoff, too eager, much too eager
> 
> Gosh all this activity
> 
> Can you all just sit down till it passes :lol:
> 
> I'm trying to chill
> 
> Aldra


Sandra

I posted about John's model aircraft and before it was on the screen many others posted about bloody Vulcans.

What was I too eager about?

I just asked John some technical questions about his flying model aircraft, which he has responded to by PM - probably to avoid confusion with the Vulcan.

Geoff


----------



## aldra

Geoff

The enthusiasm

Calm down

Your exciting me :lol: :lol:  

Sandra


----------



## teensvan

Hi

The worst hobby for me is gardening and cutting the grass. Ann does most things in the garden. Then there are the nice hobbies. Sea fishing boating, shooting, out on the motorbike and down on local beaches collecting shellfish to eat. Looking after the Van and planning the next trip. I have given up building cars as it is so time consuming and stops us getting away. Ann very pleased about that one. Do help on of the sons referb a large speedboat. We just got a 5.7 V8 and outdrive for the boat. That will make it go like s--t and drink loads of fuel. Better than being in the pub making someone else rich.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan.


----------



## nicholsong

teensvan said:


> Hi
> Do help on of the sons referb a large speedboat. We just got a 5.7 V8 and outdrive for the boat. That will make it go like s--t and drink loads of fuel. Better than being in the pub making someone else rich.
> 
> steve & ann. -------- teensvan.


I trust the boat was designed for that power at whatever thrust-line the outdrive is rigged at. :roll:

Maybe you should join MH 'Fruitcakes'


----------



## Gailey

Well I am trying to restore an old cabinet at the moment - now at the waxing stage, and I do try to keep up with the DIY - been here close on 15 years though and house still nowhere near finished.
Otherwise,
We keep marine and tropical fish,
I love my garden ( another ever changing project)
We have dogs, and walk a bit, though less now they are getting older
I love to bake ( and eat  )
And when I can I work, as I am self employed, though there's a decreasing amount of my work to be done now though ....hence our investment in a motorhome...

As for Andy, never happier than in a smelly old farmstead slaughtering thousands of rats ...yuck


----------



## Lesleykh

I write books in my spare time (see link below). I also paint and crochet and sew crafty items.

Lesley


----------



## BillCreer

I cut down trees, I skip and jump

I like to press wild flowers.

I put on women's clothing and hang around in bars.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

When not at work trying to earn a crust to keep the van in the household, my other hobbies are the freedom of my classic motorcycles and, recently, trying to get a small business off the ground by designing and marketing radio controlled model boats - specifically ferries.

This is the plug for our first offering, which is currently at the fabricators to be moulded and 2 hulls produced in fibreglass as prototypes - the 1970 Townsend Thoresen cross channel ferry Free Enterprise V:



















We hope to be able to offer kits for sale come the summer.

Our second offering will be the North Sea Ferries Norland. At the moment I am just finishing off the basis for the plug that will form the hull mould:










The idea behind this is that we hope to retire in maybe 5 to 8 years to France and I want something that will, hopefully, suplement my pension!!!


----------



## pneumatician

Nice bit of planking

I also have built a few boats (fibre glass Hulls) but prefer Aeroplanes.
Wasn't that the ferry I saw lying on its side in Zebbrugge ?


----------



## pneumatician

I see they are trying to raise £50,000 to help save Wellesbourne. Apparently if it goes so will XM655. 

Off at a slight tangent its good to see Model Turbines are becoming more accessible, sadly not allowed at either of my clubs.


----------



## nicholsong

pneumatician said:


> Off at a slight tangent its good to see Model Turbines are becoming more accessible, sadly not allowed at either of my clubs.


Intersting - why are they not allowed, please?

Geoff


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

pneumatician said:


> Nice bit of planking
> 
> I also have built a few boats (fibre glass Hulls) but prefer Aeroplanes.
> *Wasn't that the ferry I saw lying on its side in Zebbrugge *?


Not this one....the one at Zeebrugge was the Herald of Free Enterprise, built in 1980 and an altogether much large vessel. Same company though.

Free Enterprise V did used to run to Zeebrugge, and had a long and uneventful life until she was finally scrapped in Albania 2 years ago at the grand old age of 42.


----------



## HermanHymer

Quilting... 

Both traditional quilts and art quilts. This was my assignment for my Quilt Teachers' Accreditation which I spent all of last year doing.

The pic is all in fabric, each piece individually selected, and sewn. It is embellished with machine embroidery, gel and fabric pens, fabric paints, sparkly stuff, fluffy stuff doe the snow, plain and fancy threads etc.

I love to achieve photographic quality, none of this abstract stuff for me. 

I'm busy on one panel of a group quilt at the moment for the SA National Festival. 4 panels 2.2m high and 1.5m wide each. It's for my grandson's school, where the festival is being held, and will welcome visitors into the Sports Hall.

I also write for an ad agency that specialises in fundraising - mail packs, newsletters, web pages, funding proposals, prospectuses etc. This is my retirement "job". I have written all sorts of commercial pieces over the years, but I'm just doing fundraising stuff now. That's enough work for me.


----------



## teensvan

Hi nicholsong.

The boat has got the exact cut out in the stern as the motor we have got. So all being well and my sons previous builds it should go to plan.

If not the stern rips off and we put on life jackets. lol

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## StAubyns

I am a member of a vintage arms society and we collect and shoot antique and vintage firearms. These are mostly, but not exclusively, pre 1945 military rifles, including muzzle loaders dating back to the era of the Indian mutiny and the american civil war.

I have also just resurrected an old hobby and set up a tropical aquarium..the last time I ended up with 18 tanks, hopefully I wont go down that route again


----------



## aldra

Me nothing between motorhome trips

Except cooking for my large family

Looking after Gkids 

Babysitting a mad pup every day, he is fabulous, I digress

Caring for and cleaning an over large house

And overseeing HIM sorting out the gardens

Attending hospital appointments

In between I lounge and eat grapes :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Biglol

When I'm not drinking coffee somewhere  I like to write web pages 
http://www.ljbarber.uk and when I have finished them I start all over again  I have to say I did get a chuckle with some of the replies


----------



## pneumatician

Nicholsong:-


pneumatician said:


> Off at a slight tangent its good to see Model Turbines are becoming more accessible, sadly not allowed at either of my clubs.


Interesting - why are they not allowed, please?

The land owner objects to the noise and perceived speed. Although in practice we think large electric EDF could more annoying.
Bearing in mid we held an IMAC round at our field last year with no complaints.


----------



## nicholsong

pneumatician said:


> Nicholsong:-
> 
> 
> pneumatician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off at a slight tangent its good to see Model Turbines are becoming more accessible, sadly not allowed at either of my clubs.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting - why are they not allowed, please?
> 
> The land owner objects to the noise and perceived speed. Although in practice we think large electric EDF could more annoying.
> Bearing in mid we held an IMAC round at our field last year with no complaints.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I see, it is the site not the clubs, as I thought, that not allowing them.

Geoff


----------



## tubbytuba

My main hobby these days fits in nicely with motorhoming as I always take a bike (or 2) with me on our travels


----------

